

Number26 Grabs $10.6M to Bring the Bank of the Future to Everyone - mherrmann
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/16/number26-grabs-10-6-million-to-bring-its-bank-of-the-future-to-everyone/

======
mherrmann
I've been with them for a few days. The flawlessness of the experience is
amazing. To verify your identity, which is required by banking regulations,
you have an in-browser video call with them where you answer a few basic
questions and hold your passport into the camera.

